
The future of cryptocurrencies: Bitcoin and beyond - randomwalker
http://www.nature.com/news/the-future-of-cryptocurrencies-bitcoin-and-beyond-1.18447
======
brighton36
This article is absurd. Bitcoin is for regulatory arbitrage, the author
completely missed the boat on what this technology sets out to achieve.

Additionally, the suggestion that 'theft' is an issue demonstrates a lack of
understanding on how bitcoin works as property.

~~~
gricardo99
>Bitcoin is for regulatory arbitrage

In it's current form, with current regulations, it may be used by some for
regulatory arbitrage, but I don't think it's fair to say that's what the
technology sets out to achieve. Bitcoin is decentralized, programmable money,
obviating the need for traditional financial institutional intermediation, as
stated in the first line of the original bitcoin whitepaper (I'm
paraphrasing), and what many, many users and supporters would like to use it
for.

>the suggestion that 'theft' is an issue demonstrates a lack of understanding
on how bitcoin works as property

Some of the common modes of 'theft' are described in the article (i.e. boils
down to compromised private keys).

Yes, the author uses simplified descriptions, more for the layman, but I think
the article does a decent job at summarizing some important aspects of the
technology.

